# UPDATED: PRG Mini Lift and New Tires + Painted Wheels



## chinaman808 (Feb 16, 2006)

I just came in from painting my wheels black, took a long time but well worth the time and saved me $125 per wheel instead of getting them done professionally.

BEFORE:



















AFTER:




























Now all I have to do is either find black bumpers from an LE or find a way to paint those chrome bumpers


----------



## 93rustbucket (Sep 14, 2005)

damn!!! i love it. it'll look wicked with with black bumpers, cant wait to see it. dont forget the sidesteps too.


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

Very nice! Sell the chrome, they are worth more.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

If you're going to get black bumpers, I'd suggest painting the chrome grille "V" piece black, too.


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

if you had chrome nerf bars and/or a bit of chrome or stainless steel along
the bottom of the truck it would look awesome with the chromed bumpers
you now have.

my .02


----------



## macd218 (Mar 13, 2006)

What did you use? Did you sand them and just use a gun? They look sweet! Dont mind if i steal your idea?


----------



## chinaman808 (Feb 16, 2006)

mac check this thread out, it will show step by step how

http://clubfrontier.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1471


----------



## macd218 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks, nice write up.


----------

